# Networkmanager shows not all Wifi Networks [solved]

## ebuc99

```
After last update of the nm-applet from 1.22 to 1.24 i can't connect to my wlan router, because i dont see the ESSID.

this

# iwlist wlan0 scan

shows my ESSID

but this

#  nmcli device wifi list

doesn't list my ESSID but all the other ESSID i'm not using

I don't think the nm-applet is the problem. I emerged only the nm-applet to the new version on an other laptop, and there is no problem.

I don't know what the problem is an how to solve it.
```

[/code]Last edited by ebuc99 on Wed Mar 23, 2022 6:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

Maybe its hidden.

Just create a connection to your network in nm-applet.

Does it connect?

----------

## ebuc99

Thanks for reply.

I create a connection to the network but it doesn't connect.

----------

## alamahant

Plz try to manually connect

Maybe first stop NM.

Then

```

iwlist wlan0 scan

iwconfig wlan0 essid <name> key <password>

```

does it work?

----------

## ebuc99

This doesn't work.

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

iwconfig key works only for WEP but the encryption of the wifi network ist WPA

----------

## alamahant

Then please restart NM and issue

```

nmcli radio wifi on

nmcli con down <essid>

nmcli dev wifi connect <essid> password "password"

```

and look at the logs also for insight.

----------

## ebuc99

at

nmcli con down "myessid"

appears the error

error »myessid« is not an active connection

----------

## alamahant

Ok

Then issue only

```

nmcli dev wifi connect <essid> password "password" 

```

----------

## ebuc99

No network with SSID "myessid" was found.

Its a little bit strange that i can see all wifi networks except my own.

I was searching the files in /etc which contains "myessid".

But i found nothing.

----------

## jburns

If you are using net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.10-r1 and was it built with -tkip USE flag, then build it with the tkip USE flag.

----------

## ebuc99

Thanks.

Yes this did the trick. Compiling wpa_supplicant with tkip and now i see and i can use my WIFI.

----------

